# Southern Arizona in Niland Ca



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Any News??


Goose


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

First series in the Open was a triple with two retired guns, including a retired indented bird. There were 8 scratches. Call backs to the land blind:
2,3,4,8,9,15,16,17,18,19,20,21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 29, 32, 36,47, 48, 50, 51, 52, 54, 58, 59, 60.

Thanks to Jean Wu for the field report....Go Jacki


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any Derby results?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

17 called back to the Open water Blind:

2, 3, 8, 9, 17, 19, 20, 21, 24, 26, 36, 47, 51, 52, 58, 59, 60.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*DERBY** RESULTS*

*1st #3 Beaulieu’s Esmeralda O/Geoffrey Bewley H/Patti Kiernan*

*2nd #7 Suncrest Quinoa O/Linda & Arnie Erwin H/Arnie Erwin*

*3rd #10 Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey O/H Marie Doherty*

*4th #2 Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer O/H Bill or Micki Petrovish*

*RJ #6 Runnin’s Lady Known As Lou O/**Brian Clasby** & Mickey Rawlins H/Mickey Rawlins*

*JAMS 1,4,5,8,11,12,13,*


*OPEN CALL BACKS TO 4TH SERIES:*

*2,3,9.17,19,20,21,26,36,47,52,58 *


*The Amateur 1st series is just getting under way. It is a wide open triple with two retired guns, entailing an angle across a channel on the path to the birds.*


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to all in Derby, especially my brother Casey #10! Nice job Marie!
Houston


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Way to go Keno and Casey! Congrats to all in the Derby.

--Susan


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Marie and Casey on the Derby 3rd.

Arleen


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*OPEN RESULTS*

*1st #20 AFC Iron Lines Honcha O/Linda & Arnie Erwin H/Arnie Erwin This is Missy’s second Open win and she earns FC title *

*2nd #58 FC Jazztime Empty Wallet O/Wendy and George McDaniel H/Bill Totten*

*3rd #19 AFC CFC CAFC Candlewoods Prizefigher O/H Jim Harvie*

*4th #9 AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga O/Judy Pond H/Patti Kiernan*

*RJ #47 Justin Time Mr Moto O/Scott **Anderson** H/Patti Kiernan*

*JAMS 3, 17, 21, 52*


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Arnie, Linda, and Missy on the Open win!! Missy is now qualified for the National Open!

--Susan


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go Marie & Casey!!

Congratulations on your Derby Placement.

Tammy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the 4th series (11 dogs):

2, 5, 7, 8, 14, 15, 16, 17,20, 27, 30


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Tammy Z said:


> Way to go Marie & Casey!!
> 
> Congratulations on your Derby Placement.
> 
> Tammy


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Any news on the Qual?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

It starts in three hours.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks, I guess I thought it started yesterday after Open. I'll check back later


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

That's the problem with having the Open judges do Q. It puts a squeeze on the time. Fortunately there are only 21 entries, and there may be some scratches.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Qual callbacks to the 3rd series (10 dogs):*

*4, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 21*


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting...appreciate it!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Go Cal and Florence!!!

--Susan


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*MISSY AND ARNIE WIN DOUBLE HEADER *


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual callbacks to the 4th series (8 dogs):

4, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13. 15. 18


Suncrest Wild Oats with Linda Erwin took 4th in the AM. That is all I have at this point in time.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

That is an AMAZING feat, Arnie!!!!! You are in the club now! Congratulations to you, Linda, and Missy!!!!!!
Lynn


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Qualifying Placements:*

*1st #13 Chatanika’s High Water Haylee O/ Thomas Wilkerson H/Patti Kiernan*

*2nd #15 Fargo So **California** O/Russ Stewart/**Florence** Sloane H/ **Florence*

*3rd #11 El Solo Hombre O/Thomas Barry H/Roger May*

*4th #12 **Glen**Lake** F4D Phantom, SH O/ Scotty & Gail Seward H/Scotty*

*RJ #18 X-Streams Dude With Attitude O/ Randall MacMillan H/Patti Kiernan*

*Jams 4 & 9*


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats to you Russ, Tell Cal and Florence Good Job!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Russ and Florence! QAA Cal!!

Aaron


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Russ .....


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congrats Russ and Florence. Way to go Cal!!!

--Susan


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ARNIE & MISSY!!!



WAY TO GO CAL AND FLORENCE! QAA!!!

Tammy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I just got home from the Trial. Arnie and Linda sure have big smiles. It was so great to see Mel Milton pin his double header pin on Arnie. It is Arnie's first double header. 
Congratulations to all who placed and Jammed at the trial.
Thank you to all who congratulation Casey(KC) for his Derby third . He now has 7 points.
Marie


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Russ!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Arnie on the double header!

Congrats to Russ, Florence and Cal on getting QAAed!

FOM


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats to Arnie, Linda, Russ and Florence!


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Shakes,

I didn't know you were in league with PJ, Brian, and Gerry. That symbol in your avatar is all I see when I see them. 

Dan


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats to Russ, Florence and Cal


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

captdan said:


> Shakes,
> 
> I didn't know you were in league with PJ, Brian, and Gerry. That symbol in your avatar is all I see when I see them.
> 
> Dan


Good taste runs in the family.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Yikes! Looks like my post from on the road earlier this week didn't make it. 

Belated *Congratulations* to Florence, Cal & Russ! Cal's first two series were flawless. Next time I hope to catch the 3rd & 4th as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats to Arnie & Linda Erwin for Missy's DOUBLE-HEADER at the Southern Arizona RC, Oct 31-Nov 2... and Oaty also placed 4th in the Amateur!! They are going to the National in Texas!!

"Phanny" (Glen Lake F4-D Phantom, SH) placed 4th in the Qualifying & Jammed the Derby at Southern Arizona RC. 

She had won the HUGH ADAMS DERBY Trophy at the California South Coast Goose Lake CRTA Grounds, Oct 17. This gave her 17 Derby points for 2008. Lean Mac and many other great dogs, going back to 1953 are previous winners of Phanny's trophy... it is an honor to be with such awsome retrievers!

The next weekend, Phanny won the Qualifying Stake at the Phoenix Retriever Club, Yuma, AZ Field Trial on Oct 25. She also received the Reserve Jam in the Derby on Oct 26.

Her owners, Gail & Scotty Seward, are very proud of her excellent work.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

As they should be! Good luck in the All Age Stakes.

Russ & Florence


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

So here I am wasting time reading RTF and I see you have a QAA dog now, Russ. Big congratulations from a member of your former profession!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Archeologist of the world Unite  !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

dr_dog_guy said:


> So here I am _wasting_ time reading RTF


What? Information is power! ;-):razz:


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I just wasn't looking for anything in particular, Melanie, and there was the formerly world famous MesoAmerican Archaeologist with a QAA dog. It gives hope to all of us with too much education, dirty knees, and bad backs. My little girl won the Qual in Billings last fall, so that's two ditch-digggers-with-too-much-education!

That's three of us - I can't leave out Florence! Three diggers of ditches!

On to those FC/AFCs, right, Russ? Humans with initials, dogs with initials, its a rat race we can't leave!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

SCOTTY said:


> Congrats to Arnie & Linda Erwin for Missy's DOUBLE-HEADER at the Southern Arizona RC, Oct 31-Nov 2... and Oaty also placed 4th in the Amateur!! They are going to the National in Texas!!
> 
> "Phanny" (Glen Lake F4-D Phantom, SH) placed 4th in the Qualifying & Jammed the Derby at Southern Arizona RC.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS is in order to Arnie and Linda on your Double Header with MISSY! 
A Big Congrats to Gail and Scotty for the Wins with PHANNY!


----------

